# Home made Hi Crop



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

This Farmall M setting in VT for sale,came from Fla....not idea what it was used for...both rear tires are chain drive,and it still runs.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

...another look.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW! Interesting rig.

I wonder how stable that tractor is?? I mean I wouldn't want to make any quick turns.....


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Interesting indeed! Just guessing? Could have been used to detassel corn? Top tobacco?

Even more intriguing, why did someone think it was worthwhile to haul this jewel of American Farmer Ingenuity all the way from Florida to Vermont.

I would like to walk around to the front and read what appears to be a sign mounted there. Does it just say FOR SALE or would the wording give some hint as to the tractor’s past other than it was once in The Sunshine State?

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=91500 />


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> ..........I would like to walk around to the front and read what appears to be a sign mounted there. Does it just say FOR SALE or would the wording give some hint as to the tractor’s past other than it was once in The Sunshine State?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Was thinking the same thing....would like to know what the white tank on the left side is for too? Propane, additional fuel or water?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe the sign says Framall-Fix It name of owners shop...forgot to mention there are two of those beast for sale,the other for parts.

"I mean I wouldn't want to make any quick turns.."
Nor have the front tire fall into sink hole...yikes.


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

Appears it is propane or gas powered. It still has the carb and can see the propane regulator to the left of carb w/ propane hose attached to carb.
Mike


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree my dad uses propane engines for concrete related work for indoor use and more efficiency


----------

